# Kayaking East Fork



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

I finally pulled the trigger and got a kayak. My question is if its ok to go out on East Fork, or does the bigger boat traffic make it a bad idea?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

McBride757 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a kayak. My question is if its ok to go out on East Fork, or does the bigger boat traffic make it a bad idea?


congrats on the new kayak. what did you end up going with? i have kayaked east fork a few different times and never thought it was a bad idea. we just stayed close to the shore and in the coves. also putting in at twin bridges rd ramp is nice because you dont have as heavy traffic with the bigger boats. good luck and let us know how you do if you get out.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I've had my yak out there a dozen times without issue. I try to stay away from the middle of the lake like DL said and I use a caution light/flag if I'm staying late. Being that low on the water, it's pretty easy to get missed by careless boaters...and there are plenty of them on the lake.


----------



## McBride757 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. I ended up getting a tarpon 120 and got my wife a Perception Vibe. There was a good sale at REI a couple of weeks ago. Now I just need to get the wife to like fishing.


----------

